# SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!



## f1asH (28. September 2012)

*SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!*

Ich habe folgendes Problem und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei ein wenig helfen:

Ich besitze eine Crucial M4 128GB SSD.
Vor  einigen Wochen habe ich die neue Firmware installiert und wollte einige  Tage danach die Festplatte formatieren um Windows darauf zu  installieren.
Da der Formatierungsprozess ungewöhnlich lange dauerte und ich nicht ewig Zeit hatte brach ich ihn letztendlich ab.
Dies  muss wohl zu einem Schaden geführt haben da ich die Festplatte seitdem  weder mit der Eingabeaufforderung, der Datenträgerverwaltung noch sonst  wie formatieren kann. Bei der Schnellformatierung kommt zudem die  Nachricht: "Die Formatierung wurde nicht fehlerfrei durchgeführt".
Das Dateisystem bleibt weiterhin "RAW" obwohl die Partition fehlerfrei ist.
Fällt euch eventuell etwas ein wie man dieses Problem lösen könnte?

vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!


----------



## beren2707 (28. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE!! SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!!*

Kannst du die bestehende Partition löschen, eine neue erstellen und diese anschließend formatieren (Schnellformatierung genügt)?


----------



## f1asH (28. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE!! SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!!*

Ich kann die partition löschen und wieder erstellen aber keine partition (auch wenn ich 3 neue erstelle je 40gb) lässt sich formatiere.
Firmenupdate oder so lässt sich leider auch nicht rauf spielen da ohne eine ordentliche formatierung die festplatte nicht erkannt wird!


----------



## TempestX1 (28. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE!! SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!!*

Lade dir mal GParted herunter. Brennen. Von CD Booten. Über GPartet Partitionen löschen und Formatieren.


----------



## f1asH (29. September 2012)

*AW: HILFE!! SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!!*

Leider zeigt er auch bei GParted beim formatieren einen Fehler!
Danke erstmal für die hilfe aber ich glaub die SSD ist im Arsch


----------



## Tra6zon (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!*

Hi leute ich habe grade eine ältere SSD von SanDisk in der Hand und wollte diese mal formatieren und wieder in den Schrank packen, doch sie lässt sich nicht formatieren. Über die Computerverwaltung und über den Arbeitsplatz hab ich es schon versucht, leider ohne erfolg.

Irgentwelche Ideen?

Datenträger 2 ist gemeint.


----------



## Tra6zon (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!*

Also die SSD landet gleich im Mülleimer!!! Ich hab alles versucht. Sie lässt sich einfach nicht formatieren. Ich habs grade mit diskpart versucht (attribute gelöscht, formatieren und/oder schreibschutz aufheben) funktioniert einfach nichts. Sie wird einfach nicht mehr als Volume erkannt.

Wenn noch jemand einen Tipp hat, bitteschön


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!*

-> cmd
diskpart
list disk
select disk 2 (gleiche Nummer nehmen wie unter list disk für den Datenträger angezeigt)
clean
exit

Und dann nochmal in der Datenträgerverwaltung probieren.
Ansonten mit einer "Parted Magic" Boot CD starten und einen "Secure erase" durchführen.


----------



## Tra6zon (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!*

Genauso hab ich es gemacht. Bringt nichts. [emoji20]


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!*

Parted Magic - Download - CHIP


----------



## Tra6zon (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!*

Ok danke werde es mal versuchen. Melde mich später.


----------



## Tra6zon (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!*

Also habe die disk erstellt und gebootet. Was ich danach gemacht habe weiss ich nicht, denn das ist teufelswerk [emoji3] da blicke ich überhaupt nicht durch. Ich zerschmettere die ssd und gut ist. Danke trotzdem


----------



## Tra6zon (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: SSD lässt sich nicht formatieren!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das passiert wenn die SSD streikt. Man bricht ihr den Willen [emoji3]


----------

